# Just finished NA2T swap and...



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright so I got a 87 NA 300z from a junkyark a couple months ago with 160k miles on it and drove it home. I found a guy that lived around me with a bunch of turbo parts for sale so I got the crossmember, oil pan, turbo with coolant and oil lines, manifold, and an ECU out of an 85. I removed the heads and redid every gasket on the car except the rear main seal and i havn't messed with the transmission yet. I got new timing, water pump, and alternater belts.
I finally got the car put back together today fiding the last pieces that I needed, being the stock intank piping from the turbo to the throttle and the turbo to the MAF. I cranked the car into accessory and turned off about 6 times then cranked her up and it litterally started right up first try. The only thing wrong was it was leakin out of the oil feed line where it connected to the engine block. I removed the bolt and cut 2 circle gaskets out of gasket material, reassembled and poof that leak stopped but after letting it reach running temp it popped the water feed line to the turbo. Now since the throttle is different on the turbo and the NA i decided to run the coolant line that would run through the throttle and run it to the turbo and the feed line that comes off the turbo goes where it would have came out of the throttle, cutting it out of the coolant line system hoping to not have the TB get hot as fast and easier to install. 
I fixed the leak on the coolant line and did a compression test on all 6 cylinders since I had to bring it back in the garage. All 6 read within 3 psi of 180psi. Then I put the spark plugs back in and rolled it out of the garage to start it up again. The exhaust had a little dark hint of smoke to it the whole time. I let it heat up for minute then revved the engine up to about 3k then up to about 4.5k and as the rpms were coming back down it just went all the way down and shut off. Now it wont start back up and it keeps backfiring. Could it have been running too rich and flooded it? And anyone know if it could be the year of the ECU i got? My manufactor date is 2/87.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright so after using every cuss word known to man I figured out it had rattled the rotor bolt loose in the distributor. Put it back in and tightened it back up and mofo started right back up


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright Iv been letting my car heat up and cool back down atleast twice a day since I got the car running again to get all the gaskets seated right and giving it proper time to spring any leaks b4 I start driving it around. Only ones I see is one coming from the bottom power steering line and a slight leak around the turbo coolant inlet. Anyone know where I could get some new copper washers for them? Just gonna RTV the power steering leak.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Did RTV work on the high pressure power steering pump line? I would think if all else fails go to your dealer's part department for the correct sized copper crush washers. I also saw that one person gets a variety pack from Harbor Freight Tools, might be another option.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya the rtv worked fine iv been driving the car ever since. got new crush washers also by finding a thin copper sheet and cutting them out myself.


----------

